# Solved: emachine T1140 soop up



## tbird6820 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a emachine T1140 thats just sitting around and I would like to soop it up in my spare time, like a 2.8GHz or better, even if I need to put a different mother board in it, is this possible?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

you must have missed this when you posted...

"Do It Yourself Projects
Got something around the house that needs fixing and *is NOT a computer?*"


----------



## tbird6820 (Aug 10, 2008)

I sure did buck52, I'll look for the right place to post this thanks.


----------

